#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  serieuse mannen tussen 22 n 29 waar zijn jullie????

## bekeerling22

Ik ben opzoek naar n leuke verzorgde serieuse man..

----------


## eddine

mannen tussen 22 en 29 zijn aan het dromen  :slapen:  beter zoeken mannen boven 39  :Iluvu:

----------


## zuid marokko

> Ik ben opzoek naar n leuke verzorgde serieuse man..


wij worden ouder dan 29 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## GN2000

salaam ik ben een man ben 26 en ik droom niet ik wil je wel beter leren kennen ben niet van het chat dus kijk maar hoe je het anders zou kunnen doen

----------


## samir26

Daar zijn er zoveel van, alleen gaat het natuurlijk om meer dan dat...

----------


## panter0ss

dromen zegt ze  :grote grijns:  laten we niet over meisjes beginnen  :knipoog:

----------


## Ehv25M

Ben nog steeds hier  :Smilie: 

X

----------


## ablonch

ben je tachelhit zuid marokko?
hoe oud ben je?

----------


## Ibrahim sliman

Salaam ik ben man 24 jaar serieus en laat jou dromen.

----------


## bekeerling22

Hoe ga je mij laten dromen haha

----------


## Ibrahim sliman

Een manier om daar achter te komen leer mij kennen als jij mij droom vrouw ben behandel ik je als prinses . Salaam

----------


## selem rotterdam

salam,alles goed,ben zelf ook nieuw hier weet nog niet hoe alles hier werkt enzo,maar ok ben zelf 37 jaar,woon in rdam,ben opzoek naar een lieve serieuze marokkanse dame,laat wacht achter als jij dit leest,of je mag ook bellen 0684692663,en wie weet,word het wat inschallah tussen ons,ik ben ook super serieus,ik ben niet in voor een lange relatie ofzo.klikt dan zou ik gelijk jou hand komen vragen,gewoon alles halal,en geen tijd verspillen, mohim jij hebt een mijn tel nummer,nou is het aan jou.

----------


## piyassa

salaam ikke graag heb je app 

beslamma

----------


## Red-one112

Liefde is een middel dat je opbouwd,maar tegenlijke tijd kan het je breken!!!

----------


## piyassa

sallaamo3laikom ik ben serieus ben 23 jaar

----------


## rifmoker

Zou zegge kom maar op

----------


## Yassin rdam

Hier ben ik!!

----------


## michael4443

geduld zuster de ware zal je toekomen als god het wilt. hallo ik heb je reactie gezien en ben wel geintereseert ben een jongeman van 30 ben van tunesische afkomst , ben in brussel geboren en in antwerpen opgegroeid. ben een zelfstandige schilder en ben zeker geen onknappe man . heb zelf nu ook hard interese in een gezin te stichten onder de hoede van allah. daarnaast hecht ik veel belang aan leifde en eerlijkheid in een relatie . ik hoop een reactie van u te krijgen zo snel mogelijk. dit is mijn nummer voor als je mij is wil opbellen. 0493339927 
bslama x.

----------


## bekeerling22

hahah gekkerd

----------


## Mika'il

En al succes zuster. Ik ben ook een bekeerling en uiteindelijk komt het wel goed. InShaa Allah

----------


## youssef...

Salaam a3laykum,

Moge Allah jou een gepaste man geven in jou leven.

Ik stel mezelf voor:

Ik heet youssef,
Ik ben 27 jaar,
En werk als handelaar in smartphones en gps toestellen.
Ik woon in belgie, geboren in Antwerpen maar ik reis voor de Wil van Allah zelfs naar china als het moet.

Aangename kennismaking,
Het is zo dat ik al langer wou trouwen,
Ik heb mijn verleden een beetje verwaarloost moge Allah mij vergeven, niemand is perfect.

Maar ik snel weer op en leer van mijn fouten, een man hoort te vallen en weer op te staan, zo kom je teweten wat je verkeerd hebt gedaan en kan je u gezin daarvan op de hoogte brengen en je gezin kennis bijbrengen van je levenservaringen,maar ook kennis van de islam.

Ik ben namelijk al even bezig met kennis van de islam en dit prachtige geloof leert ons zoveel goed.
Ik ben een moslim dat zijn grens kent zoals de profeet (sas).
Ben een redelijk iemand,
Ik vind dat je zeer veel respect moet hebben tegenover een vrouw.
En dat je haar aandacht geeft en tijd ook al komt het mij niet goed uit.
Dat is belangerijk.

Geduld is een belangerijke zaak.
Dat meerdere maals word duidelijk gemaakt door Onze Beschermer Allah, in Zijn nobele Boek.

Ik ben grappig hamdoulillah maar tergelijkertijd oplettend verstandig.

Ik kan mijn grenzen goed scheiden hamdoulillah en dat is belangerijk.
Ik hou niet zo van grenzen overschrijden op eender welke vlak.
Een weegschaal is belangerijk,
Er zijn momenten voor alles.


Zoals er momenten zijn om kennis bij te brengen zijn er momenten om te ontspannen zoals samen activiteiten gaan doen/wandelen/buiten eten zoals er weer momenten zijn om te gaan werken en de vrouw haar werk.

Als mijn vrouw wilt gaan werken mag ze dat zolang het een deftige werk is.

Als ze liever thuis wil blijven en het huis onderhouden dan is dat ook goed.

Als je mij vraagd welke ik het betere vind van de 2 , dan verkies ik de 2de.

Een propere huis is altijd aangenaam, voor onself als de bezoekers.
Buiten dat heeft ze ook meer vrije tijd voor zichzelf en kan ze haar vriendinnen uitnodigen.
Maar ook zodat het huis een thuis word.

Ik ben geen extrimist of barbaar dat thuiskomt en boos word voor het minste of omdat er geen eten gemaakt is a3udubillah.
Ik ben al blij als mijn vrouw thuis is.
Als je eens moe bent en niet hebt gekookt dan leg je u rustig neer en maak ik wel een lekker gerechtje.

In ben iemand die mijn vrouw graag wil verwennen met mijn liefde en ik wil veel aandacht hechten daaraan.

Ik ben een man dat moeite doet ook al heb ik geen zin, soms moet je opofferen voor de Wil van Allah om je vrouw te geven wat ze wilt.

Maar ik verwacht ook hetzelfde terug van wat ik geef.
Als ik alles geef en ik krijg weinig terug dan heb ik geduld.

Als het zo blijft duren dan heb ik geduld.

En als het niet ophoud dan kan ik me mannelijk opstellen en zal de aanpak cordaat en duidelijk zodat opdat je besseft dat ik niet de vrouw ben maar de man.

Maar laat dit je zeker niet afschrikken,
Ik ben lief, zacht en respectvol zolang.
Als ik me cordaat opstel dan weet je zelf dat je erachter hebt gezocht.

Ik hoop dat ik wat duidelijk ben geweest over mezelf en inchallah horen we van elkaar, moest ik jou hart niet geraakt hebben dan zend ik jou de salaam, en moge Allah jou zoektocht vergemakelijken in het vinden van een juiste partner.

A3laykoem salaam.

----------

